# Listbox Access VBA Markierung löschen



## Alexys (17. März 2007)

Hallo,
kurz und knackig:
Listbox wird aus einer Tabelle mit Daten gefüllt.
Die Auswahl steht auf mehrfach, so können mehrere Einträge ausgewählt werden.
Der Anwender kann jetzt ein oder mehrere Einträge auswählen, die überflüssig sind und dann durch einen Löschen-Button entfernen. Nachdem er das mehrfach gemacht hat, klappt auch prima, kann er auf die Idee kommen, alles löschen, geht auch.
Wenn der Anwender nun aber gar nichts mehr auswählt, sondern einfach alles weg haben will, lösche ich alle Einträge.
Nachdem alle weg sind, und hier mein Problem, bleibt der(die) schwarze Balken für die Auswahl(en) in der Listbox erhalten.
Da keine Daten mehr drin sind, kann man diese auch nicht mehr abwählen.
Habe schon alle möglichen Sachen ausprobiert, nichts hilft. Es bleiben immer die schwarzen Balken in der Zeile stehen. Im Anhang ein Bild der Listbox damit ihr wisst was ich meine.
Bin für jede Lösung dankbar.
Gruß Alexys


----------



## DrSoong (17. März 2007)

Probiers mal mit

```
Listbox.ListIndex = -1
```


Der Doc!


----------



## Alexys (18. März 2007)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Leider hilft der nicht: Faslche Verwendung der Anweisung...?
ListBox.Itemselected=0 / Geht nicht
Listbox.Selected(varitem)=0 / Geht nicht
ListBox.Itemdata=0 /nix
usw.
Bin am Verzweifeln.
Da muß es doch eine Lösung geben?
Gruß Alexys


----------

